# Skunks!!!!



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

Ok. Before I get to far into this I would like to report that my little dog got sprayed by a skunk. :smack-head: Needless to say I was mad and went hunting for a skunk!!!! It was a rainy night and we let Mandy out to go pee and hiding under the trailer was a skunk. And would you know it, the little bast$%d sprayed Mandy. Poor little thing. I did however rename her after 13 years to Pepe Le Pew!!! LOL. Well we didn't have anything to clean her with but..... as some of you will remember from a previous posting, The guy behind me proved to be a life saver. He had a dog shampoo just for skunk sprays. I'm for ever in his dept!!!!! Who knew???? :rotflmao1:Anyway, Mandy smells like a coconut now with a hint of skunk but the trailer however, well, there is no shampoo for it but I'm sure with time that smell will go away. We'll have to spend more time fishing. Has anyone here have that happen to them? I'd like to hear about it. Tell me you best skunk story.


----------



## bobrussell (Jul 13, 2009)

*smell tatoo*

dude, one night last winter, right before bed, i let the dogs out to take care of their buisiness and holy crap!!!

we have a fence around part of the yard for the pups (jack russell & shizu mix) but always left the gate open because the dogs just went out and came back when done and never tried to go out of the fence. well, on this night it was cold so i let them out and i stayed in the garage out of the wind. the dogs ran down the fence line out of my site and i heard a commotion, when i stuck my head around the corner to see what was up, there was a skunk followed by 2 dogs running wide open at me and the door to the garage. i tried to call the dogs off the skunk, realized it was headed in the house so went back and closed the door. by this time the skunk, one of the dogs and myself were all at the back door. we ran around in circles for what seemed like a long time and the skunk finally got the idea to try another direction and i quickly opened the door and let the shizu in. i made sure the skunk was gone and looked around for the jack russell, finally saw her down in the yard and called her but she wouldn't come to me. i went to get her and saw that she had been sprayed directly in the face and could barely open her eyes, me and the other dog only got oversprayed. i was home alone (my wife works nights) and was worried about it burning the dogs eyes so i grabbed her up and ran in and started to wash her. only thing we had was regular shampoo so i cleaned her up with it then went looking for something to help the smell. only thing i could find was a quart of V8 juice (hepled but not much). 

this all started about 10:00 and after i did all the cleaning i could it was midnight and i had to be at work at 5:00 am the next day. you can imagine what we and the house smelled like but i had smelled so much of it i didn't even notice. i called the wife and let her know what happened because i would not see her until the next night. at work the next day the guys that work for me all kept asking "what's that smell?" and got a kick out of the story. my phone rang that morning about 9:00 (my wife had just gotten home), all she could say was "this is horrible". she went and bought some stuff from the vet that got rid of most of the smell but for months after you could still get a whiff every once in a while.

that was about 9 months ago and to this day when i bath susie (the jack) i still smell a little skunk odor on her face. i told my wife that i believe it was like a smell tatoo. it gets better or you get used to it but man it's ruff for a while.:comfort_:


----------

